# Please help! Just diagnosed as hyperthyroid- miserable and terrified



## rchaudoir (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, 
I was just diagnosed as hyperthyroid on Friday of last week. Initially, I saw my Dr. for panic attacks. Within the past 2 months anxiety has turned to tremors, heat intolerance, daily near fainting episodes, racing heart, you name it. Yesterday I called the ER because I had an episode at the store (my two small children were with me) in which my entire body began to shake, I was sweating profusely, and my heart was racing.
I have a lot of questions. First off, when do I know when to go to the ER? I called there and they were of no help at all. They asked if I felt like it was an emergency. I said I do feel as though it is during an episode.
My Dr. wanted me to be seen by and Endocrinologist this week. The soonest I can get in is the 31st of October. I am in a state in which I am afraid to be alone with my kids, in case I lose consciousness or something.

Any advice would be great. How to cope until the 31st? WHat to expect at my first appointment? When should I, if at all, go to the ER?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rchaudoir said:


> Hi,
> I was just diagnosed as hyperthyroid on Friday of last week. Initially, I saw my Dr. for panic attacks. Within the past 2 months anxiety has turned to tremors, heat intolerance, daily near fainting episodes, racing heart, you name it. Yesterday I called the ER because I had an episode at the store (my two small children were with me) in which my entire body began to shake, I was sweating profusely, and my heart was racing.
> I have a lot of questions. First off, when do I know when to go to the ER? I called there and they were of no help at all. They asked if I felt like it was an emergency. I said I do feel as though it is during an episode.
> My Dr. wanted me to be seen by and Endocrinologist this week. The soonest I can get in is the 31st of October. I am in a state in which I am afraid to be alone with my kids, in case I lose consciousness or something.
> ...


My gosh; surely someone can see you before the 31st? A general practitioner, Internal Med anybody? They can put you on anti-thyroid med and beta-blocker until you can see the endo.

Also, find out if you can get on cancellation list. Tell them you are on the verge of thyroid storm.

Here are the symptoms and if you have them, get to ER immediately.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Why can't the doctor who diagnosed you Rx the necessary medicines?


----------



## rchaudoir (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you. I'm going to call my doctor today. The ER nurse who I spoke with yesterday told me to take Xanax (which was prescribed back when we thought I was simply having panic attacks) and wait for my appointment.

Thanks again, like I said, this feels pretty serious when it does happen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rchaudoir said:


> Thank you. I'm going to call my doctor today. The ER nurse who I spoke with yesterday told me to take Xanax (which was prescribed back when we thought I was simply having panic attacks) and wait for my appointment.
> 
> Thanks again, like I said, this feels pretty serious when it does happen.


It can be life-threatening. Xanax of course is not the proper medication.

Your doc can put you on Tapazole (antithyroid med) and a beta-blocker to protect your heart from serious damage.

Please do let us know; this is a most worrisome situation.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

It was symptoms similar to yours that sent me to the doctor when I was initially diagnosed (via an ordinary blood test) as being hyperthyroid. I'd gone out to eat with my family when I realized my heart was pounding so hard I could barely talk.

We have a little blood pressure machine (something I recommend highly) so I checked my BP/pulse when I got home and it was high.

The next day we had a minor emergency here involving a tree trimming crew (attacked by wasps) and in all the hoopla and hot weather, things got serious - I knew something was wrong. I saw my internist the next morning.

At this point, until you get more information and have more tests, Xanax may help but you really do need something to slow your thyroid and your heart rate. I found the entire time I was hyperthyroid (2 1/2 years) that ANYTHING (it didn't matter what it was) that put me under even the slightest stress would send my thyroid symptoms into overdrive and toward the end absolutely anything would set me off.

As far as what to expect, I believe your endocrinologist will check your blood pressure and heart rate, get your history, and order blood tests. Without the test results he/she won't know anything at this point. They might go on and order an ultrasound and a nuclear uptake scan. None of the tests are painful. If it is determined that you have nodules (probably in the general size of 3 cm) the endocrinologist may order a needle biopsy of the nodule but I wouldn't worry about any of that right now.

Do you suppose there is any chance your regular doctor could call the endocrinologist and tell them you're having problems? I'm not beyond calling doctors when I think I'm in an emergency situation and throwing myself at their mercy. Sometimes they'll realize I'm in trouble.


----------



## rchaudoir (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. I did call, explaiming that I cannot live this way until the 31st. They tried to move my appointment ahead, but couldn't. For the moment, my regular doctor, who is Internal Med., prescribed 40mg of Propylthiouracil twice daily. I am to take this until my appointment.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That will help!


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

PTU will definitely help.

I was not so lucky and ended up having a full thyro storm. I had all the same symptoms that you have. I spent 6 days in hospital and was diagnosed with Graves since I was hyperthyroid. Have been taking methimazole (MMI) ever since.

PTU and MMI are both ATDs - anti-thyroid drugs.


----------

